# Do you find it ethical to shoot a wild hog and let it lay?



## K80

Well do ya?


----------



## HOGDOG76

K80 said:


> Well do ya?


INTERESTING THREAD BUT I BELIEVE WE DID IT NOT LONG AGO.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

I voted..


----------



## K80

Lets keep this clean so the thread don't get shut down.  If you want to voice your opinion do so but I ask that you don't debate each others opinions, there are othere threads out there for that.


----------



## GAX

voted. Should have put on there - yes, if it's way too far to drag outta the woods.


----------



## K80

I personally was raised that you don't kill anything that you don't intend to eat unless it is a problem such as yotes and etc and the meat is not edible.  I've killed countless things and I didn't eat is such as birds with my pellet rifle but last year was the first time I killed something with substantial meat and didn't kill it for the meat.  The hog population on our club has steadily increased over the last several years without much hunting of the hogs taken place.  Last year was my first year in the club and everyone told me about the problems that were starting to arise out of the hogs such as damage to the food plots that we plant for deer and they stated that the goal for the club was to reduce the number of hogs as much as we could because of their rapid rate of increase in population.  During bow season I saw the damage that the hogs were causing first had so the first time I got a chance I went hog hunting and killed several my first day at it.  I had family that had a club in the same county that I was hunting in and was sure they would take the meat and if they didn't want it I was told that there were several locals in the area that said they would take any hogs that we killed.  So after killing them I started making phone calls and no one had time to mess with the meat or didn't want the meat for what ever reason.  I took the meat that I had room for and left the others.  While I was making the calls without having any luck finding someone to give the meat to I started thinking how it looked like I was about to just waste some perfectly fine grub and how it was looking like I had done something that I was raised not to do and it was starting to bother me a bit.  Then I started rationalizing how I was seeing groups of 2 or 3 average size hogs with 10+ small hogs every time I went to the club and how most of the groups were different groups of hogs and realized that population control is a must and the fact that I was leaving them to rot started bothering me less and less.  The fact of the mater is that IMO the wild hog population needs to be controlled or else we will be over ran with hogs especially since no more than 5 years ago the property didn't have any hogs and last year every time someone went to the club 15 to 30 hogs were seen at a time, the food plots stayed rooted up, and the roads stayed rooted up.  I know that to the hog hunters the increase in population is a good thing because it gives them more hunting opportunities but for the folks that primarily deer hunt and only want to kill the occasional hog for the grill the hog population has became a problem that needs to be taken care of even if it means doing things that we are not fond of doing such as leaving the meat to rot.   I do believe that if it is possible the meat needs to be put to use but until the hog population is under control if some hog meat has to rot then so be it because for the most part the meat will not be wasted because nature doesn‘t waste anything.

I should have made the poll open to multiple answers because I also believe that a farmer has the right to protect his crop even if it means that the animals that destroy it must lay there and rot.

If you disagree with me that is fine and I respect that cause you have the right to your opinion just as I do to mine.


----------



## izzyhuntin

i voted no to the question. i am cajun/ native american and was always taught to eat what you kill or make sure it goes to some one who can. For food, the hide, the bones it can be used in some way. all pigs that we catch are fed out to be cooked.


----------



## Doyle

I can't vote because my "yes" answer is not on there.   We always let the full grown boars lay out in the fields - we just don't trust the meat.  Some boats eat good, others are so stinky that you can't even clean them without gagging.  Sows and young boars are always hauled out for the meat.


----------



## Jim Thompson

although I havent done it, I say no problem with it because I look at them the same way I do yotes or crows


----------



## Randy

I hunt a ranch that is overrun.  The Owner gets mad if you do not help him get rid of them.  You can only eat so many!


----------



## fulldraw74

Randy said:


> I hunt a ranch that is overrun.  The Owner gets mad if you do not help him get rid of them.  You can only eat so many!



but ethically speaking.........


----------



## bat

If they are eating all your peanut crop up that you need to make a living what would you do??  Oh and send me your phone # so I can call you on the next one so I want feel guilty about leaving it out there to waste.  
Just kidding but this does happen I am sure.


----------



## hevishot

I have no problem with it...same with armadillos, cockroaches, and coyotes....and just like on this site, sooooo many folks say "I'll take all you got" then you call 'em on a hot August day to come pick up some and its uh, well, uhhh, man this is a bad day, well huh...dont think I can make it....


----------



## robert carter

If your a farmer and they are hurting your livelyhood.Do what you have to do.If you are sport`n don`t shoot him unless you gonna do all you can to get him out.NOTE...I never drag a hog no matter how far.A small backpck and garbage bags and hes on your back and out with little effort. Pretend your Elk hunting,you would`nt leave him would you.RC


----------



## Apex Predator

Well said Robert.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

robert carter said:


> A small backpck and garbage bags and hes on your back and out with little effort. Pretend your Elk hunting,you would`nt leave him would you.RC


Me and John Steven did exactly that earlier this year and is definately the way to go when you are deep in the woods!

Why not ask for a sticky on here?

You could say "hey I can travel anywhere in Screven county to pick up unwanted hogs/deer".And then people that are in your area could pm you and you could exchange numbers.That way your phone number isn't publicized,and the meat doesn't go to waste.I'm willing to bet as high as gas/food prices are right now you can easily find someone to take a free hog/deer to fill up their freezer if they would just come help drag it or meet you in town.

Also...Why not ask friends/co-workers ahead of time?


----------



## GAX

RTH said:


> i love hjgnhuh hnghg  gfhgfghgf g igh gfptf
> df f  gff  gffgmjgujg hg0kjh  hihgghvuhgn  ihg fgbgfhifjdgfkifdifdhf vfgfd


----------



## letsemwalk

if you shoot it and it runs far and you track it and can not find it, that is okay, but to shoot it and it falls right there, no.


----------



## Parker Phoenix

K80 said:


> Well do ya?



What does ethics have to do with an invasive species?


----------



## GAranger1403

Just my 02, yes I think it is ethical as long as its far enough away as to not stink up a neighborhood. We actually have people working for the DNR who have full time jobs killing hogs on barrier islands. These animals destroy native animals such as sea turtles, gopher tortoise, Indigo and other snakes, the list goes on and on. They are not native and are completly useless as far as ecosystem health is concerned. On barrier islands they are the number 1 cause of seaturtle nest destruction. I know of wildlife agents that kill 20 or more in a day. Although some of these are dressed and eaten the majority of them are vulture and gator food. My personal opinion is to kill them all! They don't belong here! Again this is my opinion.
I kill everyone I can, young and old alike.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

This poll is depressing..I had more faith in the hunters on here.


----------



## Racor

I said no. 

I think its alright to kill them but just to kill for the fun of killing isn't my way. Killing to reduce damage is ok by me but at least try to use the meat if possible.


----------



## dbodkin

I know folks that would appreciate some meat.  So I'm not for letting it rot. Worse case slice off the shoulders & hams. You dont need to even gut a carcass then...  Donate it to those in need...


----------



## cape buffalo

Hogs have been in ga since 1520's the spanish expeditions and they'll be here when most of us are long gone...


----------



## redlevel

K80 said:


> Well do ya?



I find it ethical to shoot forty or fifty of them and let 'em lay.

I think the most we ever shot at once was 23.

If you catch four or five sows in a field, shoot them down first and the pigs won't know which way to run.  You can then pick them off almost at your leisure.  

I just get a warm fuzzy feeling thinking about it.


----------



## gigem

All that says is , yall did not grow up like i did,no matter what day and age! Yall go to the super market and get yall a steak dinner and call it good!


----------



## chambers270

Depressing is right PLP


----------



## redlevel

I've been scraping and scalding hogs for fifty years.  They were grown in a pen and fed corn, slop, peanuts, and grazed on a rye field where peanuts had been harvested.  Don't tell me about going to a supermarket and buying meat.  I 'spect I've eaten more meat I actually bred, grew, and fed out than a good many folks here.  I remember a dozen hogs hanging from limbs, four or five fires with syrup kettles and drums full of water for scalding and scraping, and a half dozen men standing around a fire before daylight on a cold morning with their knives and whetstones.  I remember helping my Mama and Granny and a couple of neighbor ladies and their kids making sausage, rendering lard,  and putting up Brunswick Stew.  I never got used to the smell of the "liver and lights" cooking, but I loved those first fresh pork chops.  That was when I was a boy.  Up until a few years ago I still killed one or two a year for bbq and cured hams.  

You can get off your high horse about somebody going to the supermarket for his meat.

Feral hogs are no different than weeds.  When I see weeds in my garden, I pull them, chop them, or kill them with herbicide.  When I see feral hogs in my fields, I shoot them.  If I am hunting deer and see feral hogs, I shoot until I run out of targets or bullets.  If I can find someone who wants the meat, good.   If it's too late, or too hot, I usually don't bother.  There will be plenty more.  

You have misplaced ethics if it bothers you for a landowner to kill a crop depredation machine (or a dozen of them) when he gets the chance.  Have you ever tried to bale hay where feral hogs have been?  Have you seen what a dozen hogs can do to a corn field in just one night?   I have, and it was in my fields and my hay.  My neighbor built a very good pen/trap.  He would trap three sometimes, and as many as 15 a couple times.  He would give them to anyone who wanted them.  He had one rule:  _they did not leave that pen alive._ 

Those hogs are a non-native invasive species.  They are not supposed to exist in the wild in Georgia.  I have lived on the farm in Taylor County for 59 years.  There were no feral hogs in South Taylor County until about 30 years ago, and they weren't really a problem until about 12-15 years ago.   I suspect some relocation was going on.

I have allowed hog doggers on my place once, but they were doing it for sport.  What I want, and I suspect most farmers want, is eradication.  I don't want one leaving my farm alive in a stock trailer.   I can do a much more efficient job of eradication by catching those sows in the field than those dog hunters can do.


----------



## reelblue1

Redlevel, why do you seem to think that DEER are not an invasive species? The deer herd in GA now was reintroduced to areas south of Macon back in the 40,s to try to get the herds up. Do you honestly think for one minute that deer are somehow less problematic when it comes to crop damage? If you do, then you really show your lack of knowledge. I do not know who is and is not a farmer on here, but I pull a hopper bottom trailer with a big truck. I am currently hauling peanuts, and I do not want a hog or deer to put me out of work. I however do have ethics and morals not to bloody up the soil with a carcass that can be eaten, and just waste it. You must not be a God fearing individual to just shoot something and leave it be. That has nothing to do with hunting. It is simply put, unethical.     If they are messing up your deer hunting, well too bad. If they are destroying your crops, then kill them and all of those useless deer that cause a lot more damage individually, than a hundred hogs can do collectively. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## hevishot

redlevel said:


> I've been scraping and scalding hogs for fifty years.  They were grown in a pen and fed corn, slop, peanuts, and grazed on a rye field where peanuts had been harvested.  Don't tell me about going to a supermarket and buying meat.  I 'spect I've eaten more meat I actually bred, grew, and fed out than a good many folks here.  I remember a dozen hogs hanging from limbs, four or five fires with syrup kettles and drums full of water for scalding and scraping, and a half dozen men standing around a fire before daylight on a cold morning with their knives and whetstones.  I remember helping my Mama and Granny and a couple of neighbor ladies and their kids making sausage, rendering lard,  and putting up Brunswick Stew.  I never got used to the smell of the "liver and lights" cooking, but I loved those first fresh pork chops.  That was when I was a boy.  Up until a few years ago I still killed one or two a year for bbq and cured hams.
> 
> You can get off your high horse about somebody going to the supermarket for his meat.
> 
> Feral hogs are no different than weeds.  When I see weeds in my garden, I pull them, chop them, or kill them with herbicide.  When I see feral hogs in my fields, I shoot them.  If I am hunting deer and see feral hogs, I shoot until I run out of targets or bullets.  If I can find someone who wants the meat, good.   If it's too late, or too hot, I usually don't bother.  There will be plenty more.
> 
> You have misplaced ethics if it bothers you for a landowner to kill a crop depredation machine (or a dozen of them) when he gets the chance.  Have you ever tried to bale hay where feral hogs have been?  Have you seen what a dozen hogs can do to a corn field in just one night?   I have, and it was in my fields and my hay.  My neighbor built a very good pen/trap.  He would trap three sometimes, and as many as 15 a couple times.  He would give them to anyone who wanted them.  He had one rule:  _they did not leave that pen alive._
> 
> Those hogs are a non-native invasive species.  They are not supposed to exist in the wild in Georgia.  I have lived on the farm in Taylor County for 59 years.  There were no feral hogs in South Taylor County until about 30 years ago, and they weren't really a problem until about 12-15 years ago.   I suspect some relocation was going on.
> 
> I have allowed hog doggers on my place once, but they were doing it for sport.  What I want, and I suspect most farmers want, is eradication.  I don't want one leaving my farm alive in a stock trailer.   I can do a much more efficient job of eradication by catching those sows in the field than those dog hunters can do.



Well said, Red, and Exactley the way I feel about it...and like I said before, the ones who are so "pro Hog" are not adversely  affected by them and would be willing to bet that most of them dont even OWN property that is being affected by them. Its one thing to lease a hunting club and have hogs to persue or to hunt "other peoples problems" but It is rediculous to be so pro-hog if you dont even have any tangable damage on YOUR property....you just dont have a dog in the fight if you own nothing affected by the sorry critters...


----------



## BoShank

redlevel said:


> I've been scraping and scalding hogs for fifty years.  They were grown in a pen and fed corn, slop, peanuts, and grazed on a rye field where peanuts had been harvested.  Don't tell me about going to a supermarket and buying meat.  I 'spect I've eaten more meat I actually bred, grew, and fed out than a good many folks here.  I remember a dozen hogs hanging from limbs, four or five fires with syrup kettles and drums full of water for scalding and scraping, and a half dozen men standing around a fire before daylight on a cold morning with their knives and whetstones.  I remember helping my Mama and Granny and a couple of neighbor ladies and their kids making sausage, rendering lard,  and putting up Brunswick Stew.  I never got used to the smell of the "liver and lights" cooking, but I loved those first fresh pork chops.  That was when I was a boy.  Up until a few years ago I still killed one or two a year for bbq and cured hams.
> 
> You can get off your high horse about somebody going to the supermarket for his meat.
> 
> Feral hogs are no different than weeds.  When I see weeds in my garden, I pull them, chop them, or kill them with herbicide.  When I see feral hogs in my fields, I shoot them.  If I am hunting deer and see feral hogs, I shoot until I run out of targets or bullets.  If I can find someone who wants the meat, good.   If it's too late, or too hot, I usually don't bother.  There will be plenty more.
> 
> You have misplaced ethics if it bothers you for a landowner to kill a crop depredation machine (or a dozen of them) when he gets the chance.  Have you ever tried to bale hay where feral hogs have been?  Have you seen what a dozen hogs can do to a corn field in just one night?   I have, and it was in my fields and my hay.  My neighbor built a very good pen/trap.  He would trap three sometimes, and as many as 15 a couple times.  He would give them to anyone who wanted them.  He had one rule:  _they did not leave that pen alive._
> 
> Those hogs are a non-native invasive species.  They are not supposed to exist in the wild in Georgia.  I have lived on the farm in Taylor County for 59 years.  There were no feral hogs in South Taylor County until about 30 years ago, and they weren't really a problem until about 12-15 years ago.   I suspect some relocation was going on.
> 
> I have allowed hog doggers on my place once, but they were doing it for sport.  What I want, and I suspect most farmers want, is eradication.  I don't want one leaving my farm alive in a stock trailer.   I can do a much more efficient job of eradication by catching those sows in the field than those dog hunters can do.



Well said!!

I have killed many many hogs and I have eaten about half of them.  They never end because they reproduce so rapidly.  If we didnt kill more than we could eat then we would be over run with them and the deer and other animals wouldnt have the natural resources they need.  Eventually it will be lets go get our hog license instead of our big game license.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Public Land Prowler said:


> This poll is depressing..I had more faith in the hunters on here.



PLP, the thing is that if you started the same poll with yotes or roaches or mosquitoes or feral dogs in place of hogs you would get similar results.  a large number of us look at them as a nuisance more than anything.

that being said, and even with the way I voted, I have zero on my land and if I shot one on another tract I would probably do everything I could to get it out of the woods to donate or possibly eat (see my post on hog meat myths). BUT if I hunted property that had a nuisance issue then it would probably be different...just like yotes on my current land


----------



## redlevel

reelblue1 said:


> Redlevel, why do you seem to think that DEER are not an invasive species? The deer herd in GA now was reintroduced to areas south of Macon back in the 40,s to try to get the herds up. Do you honestly think for one minute that deer are somehow less problematic when it comes to crop damage? If you do, then you really show your lack of knowledge. I do not know who is and is not a farmer on here, but I pull a hopper bottom trailer with a big truck. I am currently hauling peanuts, and I do not want a hog or deer to put me out of work. I however do have ethics and morals not to bloody up the soil with a carcass that can be eaten, and just waste it. You must not be a God fearing individual to just shoot something and leave it be. That has nothing to do with hunting. It is simply put, unethical.     If they are messing up your deer hunting, well too bad. If they are destroying your crops, then kill them and all of those useless deer that cause a lot more damage individually, than a hundred hogs can do collectively. Just my 2 cents worth.





Apparently you have never read any of my posts about deer management.  I'm the one who suggested paying a bounty on does.  As far as I'm concerned, it was a sad day when they ever released the first one back in the 1950's.   Deer do more crop damage because there are a lot more of them, but hogs not only ruin the crops, they make such a mess of the soil that it takes a major effort to correct the damage.  I haven't done it myself, but I have had a couple of neighbors who probably shoot 50-100 deer per year on crop depredation permits.  

You keep confusing hunting with pest eradication.   Killing twenty or thirty feral hogs at the time if given the opportunity is the same as stomping twenty or thirty roaches, or catching twenty or thirty rats.

You are really placing yourself on a pedestal, or maybe behind a pulpit with your judgement of who is a"God fearing individual."  That makes about as much sense as your comparison of hog exterminators to Islamo-Terrorism.  I really got a good laugh out of that one.  

Get this through your  judgmental skull:   pest eradication has nothing to do with hunting.   Hunting "morals and ethics" have nothing to do with eradication of a destructive invasive species, whether it be hogs or deer.  Even though deer are considered game animals, there are provisions for taking care of crop depredation.  There are no restrictions on hogs, so there is nothing illegal, immoral, or unethical about trying to eradicate them.  Send me your phone number and I'll call you next time so you can distribute the meat.


----------



## Nicodemus

Most of us from a farmin` background, have a different view on varmints, from those that don`t.


----------



## HOGDOG76

WHEN HUNTING WMAS OR MY LEASES FOR FUN I DONT LEAVE THEM.WHEN HUNTING FOR A FARMER AND  THEY ARE TOO FAR DOWN IN THE WOODS ILL LEAVE THEM B/C DRAGGING THEM OUT STOPS ME FROM CATCHING THE ONES THAT GOT AWAY AND MAXIMUM NUMBERS IS WHY THE FARMER ALLOWS US TO HUNT. SINCE THIS IS A HUNTING FORUM  EVERYBODY ADVOCATING ERADICATION B/C OF THEIR LAND DAMAGE  SHOULD LEAVE AND TRY THE FOOD PLOT OR GARDENING FORUM. MAYBE THE THREAD SHOULD HAVE STATED THAT BUT IM SURE MOST ASSUMED YALL WERE LITERATE AND COULD READ WHERE IT SAYS HUNTING TALK AND TRAIL CAMS ABOVE SMALL GAME, HOGS ETC. IF YOUR POST DOESNT CONCERN "HUNTING" THAN THE MODERATOR SHOULD HAVE MOVED IT TO START WITH IMO.


----------



## Nicodemus

The thread is fine right where it is now.


----------



## redlevel

HOGDOG76 said:


> WHEN HUNTING WMAS OR MY LEASES FOR FUN I DONT LEAVE THEM.WHEN HUNTING FOR A FARMER AND  THEY ARE TOO FAR DOWN IN THE WOODS ILL LEAVE THEM B/C DRAGGING THEM OUT STOPS ME FROM CATCHING THE ONES THAT GOT AWAY AND MAXIMUM NUMBERS IS WHY THE FARMER ALLOWS US TO HUNT. SINCE THIS IS A HUNTING FORUM  EVERYBODY ADVOCATING ERADICATION B/C OF THEIR LAND DAMAGE  SHOULD LEAVE AND TRY THE FOOD PLOT OR GARDENING FORUM. MAYBE THE THREAD SHOULD HAVE STATED THAT BUT IM SURE MOST ASSUMED YALL WERE LITERATE AND COULD READ WHERE IT SAYS HUNTING TALK AND TRAIL CAMS ABOVE SMALL GAME, HOGS ETC. IF YOUR POST DOESNT CONCERN "HUNTING" THAN THE MODERATOR SHOULD HAVE MOVED IT TO START WITH IMO.




I B'LEEVE I'LL STAY, THANK YA.

I 'SPECK HAWGS MIGHT FALL UNDER THE "PREDATORS" CATEGORY,  AN' I KNOW DANG WELL THEY'RE "VARMINTS."


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

I get too deep in thought sometimes, but I enjoy it sometimes. I sometimes drift off and begin to think about any action I take in the woods causes a reaction. Example: I kill 6 rattle snakes today.....the snakes would've eaten many squirrels over a lifetime.....so now the squirrel population will be higher in the area.....they will eat/store  more acorns, leaving less food for deer.....so now the deer hunting may not be as good in that area. I know that my actions alone probably won't be noticable, but when you figure in the other hunters it may be considerable. Example 2: shooting ALL the coyotes and bobcats on a piece of property......OK, now the hogs move in.....what is going to control them naturally? Example 3: You kill all the hogs on a piece of property, so now with the lack of piglet snacks, the predators are more likely to key in on deer fawns.....thus affecting the deer hunting. Sorry for rambling on, but I just like thinking of the big picture.


----------



## redlevel

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> I get too deep in thought sometimes, but I enjoy it sometimes. I sometimes drift off and begin to think about any action I take in the woods causes a reaction. Example: I kill 6 rattle snakes today.....the snakes would've eaten many squirrels over a lifetime.....so now the squirrel population will be higher in the area.....they will eat/store  more acorns, leaving less food for deer.....so now the deer hunting may not be as good in that area. I know that my actions alone probably won't be noticable, but when you figure in the other hunters it may be considerable. Example 2: shooting ALL the coyotes and bobcats on a piece of property......OK, now the hogs move in.....what is going to control them naturally? Example 3: You kill all the hogs on a piece of property, so now with the lack of piglet snacks, the predators are more likely to key in on deer fawns.....thus affecting the deer hunting. Sorry for rambling on, but I just like thinking of the big picture.




The only thing wrong with your little reverie is that the  hogs are non-native invasive species.  When you throw them into the equation, everything else gets thrown out of whack.  Nothing, including coyotes and bobcats are going to prey on hogs.  The coyotes seem to be sort of self limiting, at least in my area,because mange and parvovirus ravages them every so often.  Deer,which in my opinion almost qualify as non-native invasives, will quickly starve if their population is unchecked.   Nothing fazes the hogs.  

Your implication that removing all the hogs would throw the natural order out of whack is absurd because they are not part of the natural order in the wild.  They are like kudzu or privet hedge in the plant world.  

The "big picture" is that just about every naturally occurring species in the Georgia woods suffers because of the presence of the hogs, not to mention the crop depredation.


----------



## Gaswamp

Redlevel, you and I share common ground on this issue.  I don't know any land-owners,  having farming practices in place, that don't despise wild hog destruction.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

redlevel said:


> The only thing wrong with your little reverie is that the  hogs are non-native invasive species.  When you throw them into the equation, everything else gets thrown out of whack.  Nothing, including coyotes and bobcats are going to prey on hogs.  The coyotes seem to be sort of self limiting, at least in my area,because mange and parvovirus ravages them every so often.  Deer,which in my opinion almost qualify as non-native invasives, will quickly starve if their population is unchecked.   Nothing fazes the hogs.
> 
> Your implication that removing all the hogs would throw the natural order out of whack is absurd because they are not part of the natural order in the wild.  They are like kudzu or privet hedge in the plant world.
> 
> The "big picture" is that just about every naturally occurring species in the Georgia woods suffers because of the presence of the hogs, not to mention the crop depredation.



Well aren't you just the confrontational type. I wasn't trying to make an arguement. This thread just made those thoughts of mine come to mind. The point I was making is, anything we do with wildlife (native or non-native) WILL effect the ecosystem. Hogs are here to stay and we got to live with it, as our ancestors have for almost 500 years! The reality is that they ARE part of the ecosystem simply because they ARE here. And redlevel, I wasn't saying that hogs aren't destructive, non-native, or hard on the native wildlife. But, I will disagree about the statement about coyotes/bobcats not preying on hogs. That is absolutely false. I can find coyote/bobcat feces with hog hair in it EVERY time I go to my local hunting grounds. Also, the bobcat I killed in Feb was hot on the trail of a pack of hogs that managed to give me the slip just a few minutes before. We all know that they are non-native destructive critters, but the reality is that we can't stop them.....so enjoy hunting them and do your part to help control them.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Redlevel, if you or any of your friends on or off here have such a problem with hogs, i would come shoot every single one of them because i know people who would take them in a heart beat...and i have not shot a couple of critters with 4 legs in the last 14 months.  Feel free to send me a PM anytime day or night.

I personally know that BEAR are about the worst thing for a corn field.  Deer nibble on the outer rows and in the open pockets and all but BEARS will knock down a 10 yard circle at a time and lay on top of it and eat and eat and eat some more.  Hogs will destroy crops and in the process dig holes that can and will damage machinery which is as bad if not worse.  

Back home in NY, they give out permits once and a while to shoot crop damaging bears in areas that do not have a bear season...which of course really upsets local sportsmen, myself included.  This next fall will be the first bear season in that area of NY and i will be there because of the mass number of bear overall and their sizes are awesome too.  In November 2006 our group saw 11 bears in 2 days of hunting in this area and the smallest one was a 100 pound cub by himself.  The rest were all over 200 pounds easy.  I hunted a few days later in an area we can kill them, not 2 or 3 miles away and i shot a hoss of a bear,...in a corn field.  We ended up taing a bunch of them that day in the corn fields we were driving.  

Thing is,...bears, deer AND hogs create havoc on farms...but the difference between the south and up where i am from is that up there, farmers will allow just about everyone come and shoot deer and bears off thier property, just not near the barn or house...or even in the fields surrounding the barn and houses.  

When was the last time a farmer gave you permission in GA to hunt for deer, bear or hogs on their property.  I asked many and they all said that they leased their land out to hunters...so the all mighty dollar wins again while they themselves still gripe about the local wildlife...if you want to complain, invite hunters to your place and kill them all.


----------



## redlevel

G&G you put hogs in the same category in your post with squirrels, rattlesnakes, and bobcats.   It sounded to me like you were suggesting they were part of the natural ecosystem.  Your statement that "anything we do with wildlife WILL effect the ecosystem" is true.  The only effect removing every hog seen will be positive.  Feral hogs are wild, but are not wildlife in the sense hunters and conservationists use the word, no more so than the feral cats and dogs that are continuously dumped into the wild.  These feral animals only have negative impact on the natural ecosystem.

Call it confrontational if you like, but when I see such an obvious misrepresentation as comparing squirrels or rattlesnakes, both naturally occurring critters, to hogs, then I'm going to correct that.

11P&YBOWHUNTER, I always have people who offer to help alleviate the problems with deer and hog over populations by hunting.  Hunting isn't the answer for hogs.  Wholesale slaughter is the only solution, and the opportunity for that is a random event.  Every so often we happen to see a few sows and a bunch of pigs from 15 to 60 lbs in a field.  If there are two or three of us with rifles, and we can shoot down the sows, the pigs don't know where to go.  The most we got like that was 23.  That doesn't happen very often.  It isn't hunting, and we don't claim it to be.  We have plenty of hunters who shoot all the deer we can legally shoot, and a bunch of hogs, too.

You say you know people who will take them in a heartbeat.  Just wait till you get a half-dozen or so on the ground and listen to all the excuses;  "UH, now is a bad time."  "We were just leaving to go eat."   "MY Mama'n'em are coming to visit."  Most of them will be glad to take them quartered out in an ice chest.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

RedLevel, if i was coming to kill them all, that ain't hunting either...and that is what i would be doing...coming to kill them all.  I never had a problem giving a hog away within the first three phone calls.  My offer still stands and if killing them all is what you want,... that i can handle.


----------



## 50 Caliber

If you dont eat it it aint huntin.......Its Killin. I vote "NO" dont do it.
The human race caused the problem by introducing the species, they are not bad eating and there are plenty of them.......eatem!


----------



## Allen Waters

Parker Phoenix said:


> What does ethics have to do with an invasive species?



that says it for me. they are an undesirable species. yes i'll take them and process some. but i don't have a problem shooting them to control population and protect crops or food plots for deer.  whats the difference in a hog, armadillo ( which is edible ), crow, coyote, or any bug....i've seen plenty of bugs eaten before, so if you won't let a hog lay... shouldn't you be saving all those protein snacks on your windshield, i mean you killed them and all, shouldn't you eat them
one way to look at it is leaving a hog to lay might feed some yotes that would otherwise be eating you polts or fawns, so manybe they really aren't wasted.


----------



## EMC-GUN

I've killed them and eaten them and they eat good. Having said that I do know folks that kill them and let them lay. The are a pest. I don't know if I could kill some nice eaters and let them lay though. If I can pack it out and it will fit in the freezer it's coming home with me. I don't blame the farmers here at all for killing as many as they can. Those buggers will tear up some land something fierce!


----------



## contender*

I was raised that if it's edible and you shoot it you should be planning on eating it. I myself wouldn't kill a hog unless I planned on eating it. HOWEVER, my property isn't overrun with hogs and I have seen pics of property ruined because of them, therefore I ain't bustin nobody's chops for shootin em like crows in a corn patch.


----------



## morris

sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## sbrown

"Get this through your judgmental skull: pest eradication has nothing to do with hunting. Hunting "morals and ethics" have nothing to do with eradication of a destructive invasive species, whether it be hogs or deer. Even though deer are considered game animals, there are provisions for taking care of crop depredation. There are no restrictions on hogs, so there is nothing illegal, immoral, or unethical about trying to eradicate them. Send me your phone number and I'll call you next time so you can distribute the meat."

Not trying to be smart here, but shoot me a PM and I'll gladly round up 3 or 4 guys and we will come bowhunt them at your conveinance. I am from a farming family and while we never had a problem like this I certainly feel for anyone whose income and livelihood is affected. However, this stuff is on here all the time and you can never get anyone to let you come and hunt them. Me and 3 buddies went to south Ga a few months ago and paid several hundred dollars each to hunt pigs and had a blast. Depredation permits may be legal but still doesn't make it right in my opinion. Not my place to tell somebody else what is right or wrong to do with there land either but  guess it's hard to understand unless you're in the situation. Offer stands though for anyone who wants some wiped out, I have several veteran bowhunters/rifle ready to go and we'll take every one we kill.


----------



## stick-n-string

I had a game warden tell me that if i saw a hog on chickasawhatchee,shoot it and if i did'nt want it to leave him there. Like it has been said a hundred times, they reproduce so rapidly, you cant eradicate them, yet you can keep them under control. 
 So to answer the question is it ethical. I say some must die, so the rest can eat. No one can argue that a hog can  eat allot, when you got way too many hogs, the deer and everything else will be affected. so to keep the population down means you have to leave a few out there to rot, so be it. There are plenty of animals out in the woods that will eat it, so technically its not going to waste.


----------



## firebiker

*Here we go again 
I voted NO !*


----------



## CAL

GAranger1403 said:


> Just my 02, yes I think it is ethical as long as its far enough away as to not stink up a neighborhood. We actually have people working for the DNR who have full time jobs killing hogs on barrier islands. These animals destroy native animals such as sea turtles, gopher tortoise, Indigo and other snakes, the list goes on and on. They are not native and are completly useless as far as ecosystem health is concerned. On barrier islands they are the number 1 cause of seaturtle nest destruction. I know of wildlife agents that kill 20 or more in a day. Although some of these are dressed and eaten the majority of them are vulture and gator food. My personal opinion is to kill them all! They don't belong here! Again this is my opinion.
> I kill everyone I can, young and old alike.



I agree 100% with your statement.I doubt those that don't agree with shooting and leaving has never had them destroying their property and their field where they have to try to make a living farming!


----------



## Big Al

Parker Phoenix said:


> What does ethics have to do with an invasive species?



 My question exactly.    Shoot them all and feed some buzzards.

But seriously, wait until it gets to a point where people start to feel it in their wallets due to crop damage and increased food prices. It is easy for people to say "poor farmer" or something like that when it does not affect them. It usually takes someone to lose "their" money for their opinions to change.


----------



## LJay

Worms gotta eat, same as Buzzards.


----------



## sbrown

Still waiting to see that post on here  or get that Pm looking for help to rid of some of these invasive hogs. Or is the EASY answer just to shoot them and leave them lay? Maybe that is the question that should have been asked.Again, I am not passing judgement on anyone who is loosing income because of this, but seems we have have alot of good hunters here in GA, alot of nuisance hogs that farmers don't want, why don't we work together on this forum to to find an answer that helps all out? I am sure a lot of people already are  I know I will here that there are liability concerns and that you have to be there when the hogs are, etc... Sure wished I lived closer to some of these farming areas, I would love to hunt these pests as much as possible.


----------



## 12gamag

have any of you ever thought about all the turkey and quail nest hogs tear up?? 

If I need to meat I put them in the freezer.....If I dont Ill let them lay right were the drop.....


----------



## skoaleric

First of all, I don't kill ANYTHING i'm not gonna eat.
 Second of all, those of you who have hog problems and are seeing lots of numbers and shooting them to leave them lay....yall need to either let those of us who will eat them, come shoot them...or shut up about it. Whether its a hog or a deer with horns cutoff, leaving anything lay to rot is pathetic! Its makes you a killer and not a hunter.
 And for those of you who have deer clubs, or family farms and don't allow any others to come hog hunt...Then SHUT UP ABOUT THE HOG PROBLEM!
 I live in Lamar County, and whenever I hear the farmers around hear talking about hogs, I ask them to let me hunt and take a few for the freezer. When they say, they don't allow any hunting at all, I tell them the same thing---- SHUT UP AND QUIT COMPLAINING ABOUT THE HOGS!.


----------



## hevishot

skoaleric said:


> First of all, I don't kill ANYTHING i'm not gonna eat.
> Second of all, those of you who have hog problems and are seeing lots of numbers and shooting them to leave them lay....yall need to either let those of us who will eat them, come shoot them...or shut up about it. Whether its a hog or a deer with horns cutoff, leaving anything lay to rot is pathetic! Its makes you a killer and not a hunter.
> And for those of you who have deer clubs, or family farms and don't allow any others to come hog hunt...Then SHUT UP ABOUT THE HOG PROBLEM!
> I live in Lamar County, and whenever I hear the farmers around hear talking about hogs, I ask them to let me hunt and take a few for the freezer. When they say, they don't allow any hunting at all, I tell them the same thing---- SHUT UP AND QUIT COMPLAINING ABOUT THE HOGS!.



Gee, I wonder if your pathetic attitude has anything to do with the fact that folks wont let you hunt the hogs?...


----------



## Limb_Hanger

*His attitude*

His attitude is fine twards the subject....i totally agree with him stop crying about it...


----------



## hevishot

Limb_Hanger said:


> His attitude is fine twards the subject....i totally agree with him stop crying about it...



I hear ya...richard....lol....I dont cry pal...lol!...ok maybe when I miss a monster buck.


----------



## Bitteroot

Seems to me that Flies are a natural part of the ecosystem too. Don't here anybody cryin about killin them.  And I bet the folks against hog killin for protection of crops don't want them in their house either.  As far as complaning about hogs and not allowing others to hunt.  Check out the insurance issue if you own land and allow multiple folks to hunt.  I  don't own a bunch of land. I hunted on a tract that is owned by a friend. 200 acres joined by WMA. 8 hunters, averaged killing 6 hogs a year. Sighted as many as 35 in one field. They ate 11 acres of corn on year. You hunt them as often as you can, but mainly they are on WMA during the day and only come down at night.  We spot lighted them and left them laying often. Some we ate, some we didn't. Call some folks that "want" meat, and they are too busy that day or, if you can go ahead and field dress it and cut it up "we'll take it"! Face a few years of that kinda crap and see how receptive you are to ethical hunting of hogs on private property. I believe in eat what you kill as much as any one.  I just don't have any good recipes for flys!


----------



## Fish&Hunt

Game warden told me to kill everyone I see and to bring extra arrows. Buzzards, bears, and coyotes gotta eat too.


----------



## redlevel

skoaleric said:


> First of all, I don't kill ANYTHING i'm not gonna eat.
> Second of all, those of you who have hog problems and are seeing lots of numbers and shooting them to leave them lay....yall need to either let those of us who will eat them, come shoot them...or shut up about it. Whether its a hog or a deer with horns cutoff, leaving anything lay to rot is pathetic! Its makes you a killer and not a hunter.
> And for those of you who have deer clubs, or family farms and don't allow any others to come hog hunt...Then SHUT UP ABOUT THE HOG PROBLEM!
> I live in Lamar County, and whenever I hear the farmers around hear talking about hogs, I ask them to let me hunt and take a few for the freezer. When they say, they don't allow any hunting at all, I tell them the same thing---- SHUT UP AND QUIT COMPLAINING ABOUT THE HOGS!.




You ain't never swatted a fly, stomped a roach, trapped a rat, or slapped a mosquito?   I bet you have.  I bet you didn't eat them.  

I don't allow hunters I don't know on my property because I am tired of having my irrigation pipe run over, my gates left open, my calves shot, and my property just generally shown the disrespect that many non-landowning city hunters show.

Anyhow, hunting isn't the solution to the hog problem.  The only way to control the numbers is to catch them in open areas and slaughter as many of them as you can shoot down before they can run to the woods.  It doesn't even have a faint resemblance to hunting.

As I wrote somewhere earlier in this thread, or in one of the others that was running concurrently with this one, the most effective way to do it is to catch a couple of sows with their pigs in a field.  If you start shooting pigs, the sows will run for the woods and the pigs will follow.  The thing to do is shoot all the sows down.  The pigs will not know where to go.  You can then slaughter them at your leisure, almost.   

If you are lucky, you can sometimes put down a dozen or more, ranging from 15 lbs to 300 lbs.  It ain't hunting.

You need to get off your holier-than-thou soapbox until you know what you are talking about.


----------



## Derek Edge

I voted yes, simply for the farmers that have problems with them.  I don't own land and I do love to hunt them.  Though I wouldn't kill one and let it lay, I do support the right of the farmers to do so as they see fit.  Not going to get too deep in the discussion, this is my opinion.


----------



## Branchminnow

yall just a buncha hog haters.......


----------



## Jaybird13

if any of you guys have problems with hogs, I have 3 buddies that love to eat pork chops!! send me a pm and we will work something out


----------



## biggtruxx

absolutley not!

if you kill it..... you should eat it!

unless its not to be eaten like snakes, possums, etc


----------



## georgia_home

I personally wouldn't do this, but i also wouldn't attempt to pass judgment on anyone.

I would just like to maybe suggest that GON could be a good way to align those folks with a hog problem with some folks that are a) looking for a hunting opportunity or b) would eat the meat.

Maybe a monthly list, gon mag or here of the landowners and areas wanting to control the population... or maybe the donation program could be extended.

anyway, just an idea.


----------



## dog man

not unless there is something wrong with the meat


----------



## Branchminnow

our gooberment does it all the time.


----------



## redlevel

Bitteroot said:


> Seems to me that Flies are a natural part of the ecosystem too.



Yes, flies are a natural part of the ecosystem.  On the other hand, hogs are not.


----------



## contender*

georgia_home said:


> I would just like to maybe suggest that GON could be a good way to align those folks with a hog problem with some folks that are a) looking for a hunting opportunity or b) would eat the meat.
> 
> Maybe a monthly list, gon mag or here of the landowners and areas wanting to control the population... or maybe the donation program could be extended.
> 
> anyway, just an idea.




I like this idea


----------



## skoaleric

not a bad attitude at all, just telling the truth. but i'm sure attitudes vary by region...up here, we can't just walk next door and hunt the neighbors property for hogs.
eric


----------



## muzzy

i kill about twenty five a year, a'int never gutted the first one, never will. dead ones are good bait for the ones that got away. if you see hogs and you have a gun, start slinging lead. there not a natural resource, only a competitor for native wildlife,,,,  treat them with no morality...........


----------



## PWalls

I voted no. Mainly because I was raised to eat what you kill.

However, I have also seen the damage done by them and fully understand some situations that would arise that could cause you to leave it laying.

Was part of a shoot where we were directed to drive around some farmer's fields and shoot everyone we saw. Knew before we started that some of the first ones we shot would go bad before we got back to get them and skin them out. Some of them we just had to drag out because it was hot and we didn't want to risk anything. We did save some of them. but, the purpose of the hunt was eradication. That was our main focus. We saved what we could.


----------



## Derek Edge

Branchminnow said:


> yall just a buncha hog haters.......



No, not at all.  I love to hunt hogs and love to eat pork.  Here's my deal though.  If a farmer is having trouble with pigs in his corn or beans, he has the right to dispose of them as he so wishes.  If he wants to kill them and give them away, so be it, but then most people would rather you clean it for them and it becomes a hassle.  We as hog hunters have places to hunt, so why is it wrong?  Just because he will not let you hunt his land (insurance claims and destruction of property being the #1 and #2 reason) he is a bad person?  Why should he keep loosing money on crop damage?  Its his livelyhood, not yours.  I just support the right of the FARMER!  For you that say you were raised to eat what you kill, so was I.  But what happens when this farmer kills 5 or 6 hogs every weekend and can't give them away?  Most farmers don't care to eat the wild hogs.  Why is it wrong for him to haul them off and leave them for the critters?  He is protecting his investment.  We have got to stop whining about this.  You would think some of us belong to PETA.  Face it, in most situations, these guys aren't gonig to give you permission to hunt and in the end that is what this whole thread is about.  People whining about the killing of pigs on private land and you guys not being able to "pull the trigger" or "release the dogs".  You can't have permission so just get over it...lol.  BTW, I'm not a farmer or a landowner with hogs, but to say it's wrong is all but unconstitutional.


----------



## Shine Runner

Good gosh...gettin deep...here's my .02 to add to the stink....landowners/farmers I understand because I have worked those hayfields and row crops that hogs have been in.....they among other animals wreck havoc on some fields...hog hunters I understand the thrill and respect for the hog too....here's my point...access to hunting land is more about the $$ than anything else;  I remember hunting a farm with no $$ invested but A LOT of blood, sweat, and labor and picking up others trash and helping that landowner/farmer maintain his and his family's investment...THOSE DAYS ARE GONE...I am only able to hunt WMA and other property's once in a while because of friends...I DO  make sure gates are closed, roads are not messed up, trash is picked up when found, and keep an eye out for things the owner may want to know (pivots with problems).....HOGS are great table fare and should be eaten as much as deer because they don't have all the crap fed to slaughter house beef/pork/poultry.....WE DO HAVE the answer to the problem right here on this thread....WORK IT OUT among ourselves....Have a waiver signed, point the hunter/killer in the direction you want them, talk with the hunter/killer before they step on your property to make sure they are the type hunter/killer you want on your property and let the hunter/killer pay for their gas, bullets/arrows/dynamite (just kidding), processing, time to help you the landowner reduce the problem.  The populations can be managed, maybe not eradicated, but definitely managed to better numbers than you currently have and feed some folks and other critters at the same time....nature is a funky thing.....nature finds ways to take the things we do and work around it....some benefit....some don't.....by the way...I voted yes because I don't believe anyone reading this thread will start to shoot a bunch of hogs and let them lay just because they see one because too many of us don't have the chance to see one!


----------



## GeoW

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> When was the last time a farmer gave you permission in GA to hunt for deer, bear or hogs on their property.  I asked many and they all said that they leased their land out to hunters...so the all mighty dollar wins again while they themselves still gripe about the local wildlife...if you want to complain, invite hunters to your place and kill them all.



Why should I turn down the "all mighty dollar" to let you hunt my property for free?

g


----------



## Mark Thompson

*Voted no*

But then again, I enjoy hunting and eating them. Cannot speak for the farmers as I am not one.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I don't like it, but if a landowner asks me to kill everyone I see, I will in thanks for him letting me hunt his property.


----------



## fflintlock

I don't kill what I don't intend to eat, period !


----------



## Drivus

This camera was overlooking a nice scrape last season underneath a live oak tree that was raining acorns! I got one picture of one deer in a week but I managed to capture 632 images of hogs during that same week. We killed about 20 last year and have already killed 13 this season. Don't preach to me about leaving hogs in the woods. I try to find people ahead of time who will take them, I get cell phone numbers to carry in my wallet but no one ever wants one on Thursday afternoon at 6:30pm unless you are willing to load it and drive it to the processor for them. Heck, I have field dressed the stinking things and rode them around town and couldn't get anyone to take them. I have learned that there are exceptions to any rule; even the one that says dont kill it if you don't intend to eat it. Try working for two solid weekends and spending about $500.00 or so on food plots that the deer NEVER get any benefit from, you would start killing every hog you could also! Whether you had someone who wanted them or not! Try walking a few miles in someone elses shoes before you are so quick to pass judgement on their ethics!


----------



## old man

Deer are a neusence to people in some subdivisions , should they be shot and left?


----------



## the-deer-man

no you can kill ti and give it to somebody but don't just let it lay there you shouldnt kill anything you aren't going to eat


----------



## flyfisher76544

Nope, I eat what I shoot. 
At the same time though, I understand were farmers and land owners have this issue. 

A waiver might remedy this problem, I have hunted on other peoples land that required us to sign one before we hunted, that way they were not liable for any accidents or mishaps.


----------



## SouthGAHunter

I'm with Drivus on this one. I hunt the same property he does some.  The hogs out there are absolutely horrible.  This being said its a-okay with me to shoot hogs and leave them.  You talk to any farmers around that area, and any others for that matter down south and they will tell you that hogs ruin crops.  They multiply so rapidlly that it's almost impossible to keep the numbers down.  And when you are killin them and trying to give them away, but nobody wants the stinkin things, I have no problem leaving em.


----------



## diamondback

I think that you should eat what you kill.Why dont those that say they cant give em away want to eat em?The meats great except for some of the big boars?Even if my freezer was full and I didnt have room ,I would clean them and then give the meat away just cause I would feel right just wasting it.I understand the crop damage thing and see damage in the woods but in my opinion thats still no excuse for waste.I dont know why we dont have a donation program in Ga for hogs like we do deer.I bet more people would be more willing to donate hogs than deer .There are shelters in most cities now that I am sure could use the meat and with the economy ,its only gonna get worse. Anybody within an hour of thomasville,wanting to give away a fresh killed hog under 200 lbs,pm me and I will give you my number.As long as I got freezer room I will come get em or meet halfway if I am not at work.


----------



## Allen Waters

ok.. all you folks that say you should eat what you kill have never hunted a piece of property over run and tore up by hogs!!  
hogs are a nucience and destroy crops, food plots and cause errosion of creek and river bottoms. 
 how many folks eat coyote
but i bet you would shoot one of them, or maybe it will take the coyote population getting large enough to hurt you trukey or deer population before you start eating them
i am a very ethical hunter and do not take game unless i plan on using it.
 however i will pose this offer to all that don't want to let hogs go to waste........
  come January my club will be removing as many hogs as possible from our property. i will guess it will be in the hundreds...  
pm me with your contact info if you are interested in getting some hogs for the meat or if you know of a way to donate this meat to needy families. it costs money and you have to be a licensed processor for hogs. there is a hunters for the hungry that takes deer but not hogs.
we can not use nor have a place for this amount of meat so i would like to see it not go to waste.
these hogs have to be removed, as they are way overpopulated and damaging farmers crops, our land, plots, and creek and river bottoms.  they are eating all of the deer and turkeys food too
we already have the resources to remove the hogs, so just offers to help with the meat would be great. thanks Allen


----------



## Hammack

diamondback said:


> I think that you should eat what you kill.Why dont those that say they cant give em away want to eat em?The meats great except for some of the big boars?Even if my freezer was full and I didnt have room ,I would clean them and then give the meat away just cause I would feel right just wasting it.I understand the crop damage thing and see damage in the woods but in my opinion thats still no excuse for waste.I dont know why we dont have a donation program in Ga for hogs like we do deer.I bet more people would be more willing to donate hogs than deer .There are shelters in most cities now that I am sure could use the meat and with the economy ,its only gonna get worse. Anybody within an hour of thomasville,wanting to give away a fresh killed hog under 200 lbs,pm me and I will give you my number.As long as I got freezer room I will come get em or meet halfway if I am not at work.



The main reason most is not given away is because people only want it if it has already been processed at no cost to them.  If I have to pay to have it processed I would be just as bad off to leave them and let them destroy the place, and lose the money that way.  I'll tell ya what.  Next time I kill 10 in one afternoon while they are destroying his crop, I'll be glad for someone to clean them all and give it away.   One hog here or there is one thing.  Massive numbers is a whole other situation...


----------



## jacket62

i have to vote yes because they are pests and eat what ever they want they also are dangerous to other big game


----------



## MItransplant

Jim Thompson said:


> although I havent done it, I say no problem with it because I look at them the same way I do yotes or crows



Ditto


----------



## diamondback

some of you that brought up yotes,what do you think happens to the hogs that you let lay.The yotes come from miles around to enjoy the free meals.then you have problems with yotes and hogs.For those that dont want to pay for processing,learn to do it yourself,thats what I do and it dont cost a thing.Now I have never been on private land that the land owner let get so out of hand that they are just over run with hogs but guess it happens.maybe trapping would be a better way to get rid of them.I know some people the used to trap and catch hogs that made good money selling them,especially the boars, to places charge to hunt them.after deer season you may could even charge for day hunts for hog and make enough to pay for the lease or food plots.


----------



## nutzmcg

you got to kill em to control em they dont know about birth control


----------



## gigem

I am starting to kill does. WE will kill some hogs. But about 70 to75 deer, the deer is what is killing us. Where can i donate  meat!


----------



## Rabbitslayer97

if ya kill it you should eat it aint no use in wastin good meat


----------



## sgtstinky

Hogs do a lot of damage and are invasive. Like coyotes, if you need to control them then by all means do what you have to do. I'm not going to confuse senseless killing with nuisance animal control. With all that said, I try to do the right thing and if I can eat it then I will.


----------



## hunter0182

Well im like you ,i was raised to believe if you kill it,you eat it,but i have a long list of people wanting them if i kill them ,so its not a problem,i have killed several that were so big i had to cut them up to get them out of the woods on the 4 wheeler,some smelled so bad, i wanted to leave them,one said dnr had people just for killing hogs on the barrier islands,they need to let the hunters do that ,i have hunted the barriers many times,but my opinion no its not ethical,


----------



## rkwrichard

I was taught very early don't shoot it if you are not going to eat it. To kill for the sake of killing is just wrong. When I was 10 years old I took my 22 and killed a blackbird out in the field at my grandparents house. That day I learned a great lesson when I was made to retrieve dress, cook and eat the blackbird. Since that day I have never shot anything I did not intend to eat.  

I know some people think it is ok to shoot something just for sport but I know it is not my way.


----------



## fireman1501

GAranger1403 said:


> Just my 02, yes I think it is ethical as long as its far enough away as to not stink up a neighborhood. We actually have people working for the DNR who have full time jobs killing hogs on barrier islands. These animals destroy native animals such as sea turtles, gopher tortoise, Indigo and other snakes, the list goes on and on. They are not native and are completly useless as far as ecosystem health is concerned. On barrier islands they are the number 1 cause of seaturtle nest destruction. I know of wildlife agents that kill 20 or more in a day. Although some of these are dressed and eaten the majority of them are vulture and gator food. My personal opinion is to kill them all! They don't belong here! Again this is my opinion.
> I kill everyone I can, young and old alike.



I agree man the hogs on the land i hunted was put there by someone else. they did not belong there and messed up the deer population eat up all  the acorn crop. like a bunch of vultures.


----------



## fireman1501

diamondback said:


> some of you that brought up yotes,what do you think happens to the hogs that you let lay.The yotes come from miles around to enjoy the free meals.then you have problems with yotes and hogs.For those that dont want to pay for processing,learn to do it yourself,thats what I do and it dont cost a thing.Now I have never been on private land that the land owner let get so out of hand that they are just over run with hogs but guess it happens.maybe trapping would be a better way to get rid of them.I know some people the used to trap and catch hogs that made good money selling them,especially the boars, to places charge to hunt them.after deer season you may could even charge for day hunts for hog and make enough to pay for the lease or food plots.


That gives me a good idea kill the hogs and use them for yote bait to get the yotes. thanks


----------



## Joe Brandon

2020 how yall feeling about them now? Any difference in opinion? I know in 12 years the population has all but exploded. I personally don't care to fool with one but as a hunter feel a sense of responsibility to do my part in hunting them.


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

I've killed 8 since October, all but two were turned into dinner. Those two stank so bad I was gagging just dragging them out of food plot. And this made me think of another question, what about people that have crop permits and just let the deer lay to rot? How do y'all feel about that?


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy

Varmints can be left to lay.  Wild hogs are more varmints to most than natural resources that must be utilized.


----------



## sghoghunter

Mine changed. Then I was a dog hunter and wanted then behind every tree and didn't have them on my deer hunting land. Now I haven't dropped a dog in close to 3 yrs and have them where I deer hunt. Now days my dog of choice is a 300blk topped with a Pulsar thermal,electric golfcart and a place in the woods to bait up the yotes with dead hogs


----------



## kmckinnie

K80 said:


> Lets keep this clean so the thread don't get shut down.  If you want to voice your opinion do so but I ask that you don't debate each others opinions, there are othere threads out there for that.


Been up sence 2008. ?


----------



## Nicodemus

It all depends on if they`re in the critter stage or the varmint stage.


----------



## dixiecutter

I have left many many hogs laying in many places


----------



## antharper

I’m sure I’ve killed over a hundred and I’ve never killed one that hasn’t been eaten by someone , even if I had to clean it and take it to them


----------



## Todd E

I doubt those voting no are farmers who must deal with the nuisance that feral hogs are. I have let a lot of hogs rot and never batted an eye over it.


----------



## bilgerat

Buzzards gotta eat


----------



## Pig Predator

Gotta drag em out of the fields at least so the bones don't puncture tires....


----------



## Swamprat

Off and on for the last few years the hogs get bad....we just shoot em in the gut and don't think twice.

I have had my fill of hog killing for meat and now could care less if I saw another one.


----------



## stonecreek

I cast my vote. I have been chasing hogs with dogs or shooting them since the early 80s. There is a difference between hunting hogs for sport and eliminating hogs. Have done both. But the vast majority is plain elimination. We have owned the family farm since '55 and it is row cropped. I hunt this as well as 2 other bordering farms. Small market farmers not the mega operations. Every acre counts with us. So we do are best to protect every acre. If someone wants one I will make the effort to provide it. But I expect some effort from them to receive the hog. Other than that we remove them from the fields and then hunt yotes over the bait dumps we create.


----------



## Para Bellum

Non-native exotic.  Target of opportunity.  Eat it if I want.  Don't lose a bit of sleep if I don't feel like messin with it.  Use it for erosion control.  Don't eat kudzu after I kill it either.


----------



## Throwback

It ain’t nothing but a hog
Drag it to the bone pile


----------



## Throwback

Should i eat the rats, raccoons and skunks  I kill in the barn too?


----------



## transfixer

We have some that come and go on our property,  as of yet I haven't killed one,  I don't kill anything I don't intend to eat as a rule,   exception being varmints, coyotes, etc,  I put feral hogs in that category,  but they're somewhat different as they are great to eat as a rule,  although I probably won't try to eat a big stinky boar hog if I happen to put one down,  but I'll make that determination at the time,  if I killed a big 300+lb hog so far into the woods getting it out would be a major chore, I probably would take the hams and backstrap and leave the rest,   cases like I don't consider it a waste as other animals will end up eating the remains,  or even the whole thing if that were the case,   Any of the smaller eating size pigs I would not want to leave where they lay, I'd utilize the meat or if too many , find someone who would.


----------



## kmckinnie

Throwback said:


> Should i eat the rats, raccoons and skunks  I kill in the barn too?


I guess that depends on how hungry u are.


----------



## kmckinnie

Ha!
We got 2 in the trap now. 
Wife is shooting them and going to load them up and bring to house.


----------



## kmckinnie

Now that’s how u do it ^^


----------



## kmckinnie

Free hog meat !


----------



## Nicodemus

kmckinnie said:


> Free hog meat !View attachment 1000027




You done kilt somebody`s prize Poland China.


----------



## oldways

BBQ


----------



## kmckinnie

Here’s the killers!


----------



## fireman32

Kill’em all. One tract I have permission to hunt has trapped/killed over 40 hogs in 2019. It’s a 300 acre field with a few trees scattered in the low spots.  Their ability to destroy crops and land is almost unbelievable.  Eat what you can and let the buzzards have the rest.


----------



## Throwback

Nicodemus said:


> You done kilt somebody`s prize Poland China.


Muh prize hawg!!!


----------



## Para Bellum

kmckinnie said:


> Here’s the killers!View attachment 1000030



Man I like them huntin britches!  They look warm and cozy!


----------



## kmckinnie

Metro Trout said:


> Man I like them huntin britches!  They look warm and cozy!


They work good. She hunts out the kitchen window with them on also.


----------



## mallardsx2

It really depends on how far from the truck you are. They are Feral hogs with a population that is rising our of control destroying everything they can get their teethe on.......

I have literally shot 1000's of groundhogs. Never ate a one of them. They destroy everything too...


----------



## DAVE

I have killed quite a few feral pigs and most of them I let lay, I have never and will never feel remorse about killing a domestic animal that does more harm than good. I was raised by a dad that always kept some hogs and usually killed a couple in the fall and no meat was left for scavengers but they were penned animals raised for food, not tame animals turned wild so somebody could pretend to be a big game hunter. Besides being nasty animals, they destroy good habitat that real wild animals depend on. Hunters that have turned them loose with the intent for them to multiply so they can be hunted should be tracked down and prosecuted.


----------



## Pig Predator

Nicodemus said:


> You done kilt somebody`s prize Poland China.


I did worse than that today. Somebody go get some roasting bags...


----------



## trad bow

Nicodemus said:


> You done kilt somebody`s prize Poland China.


Sho nuff did and a short legged pregnated one at that.


----------



## Pig Predator

Pig Predator said:


> I did worse than that today. Somebody go get some roasting bags...


 Was like whack a mole but with pigs and buckshot....


----------



## Throwback

Them poor critters !


----------



## strothershwacker

I like the meat and their a load of fun to chase with a stickbow! There invasive and destroy the countryside. Like subdivisions & yankees!


----------



## georgia_home

Y’all have quite the camo pattern going on there!



kmckinnie said:


> Here’s the killers!View attachment 1000030


----------



## Lilly001

I've seen ranches near my Fl house trap them with a concerted effort. 10-20 at a time. For several months. The pigs were destroying tens of acres of pasture a day.
They finally gave up.
They couldn't get the population under control.


----------



## grady white

leaving a dead hog laying is no different that leaving a dead roach laying ...they are about the same except one is a little bigger


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

All animals are edible some are feral some are both some are none.
Hogs die here. Dragging will be decided after or not if feral.
If you let a hog walk in Ga your not doing your part.
If you let a hog lay then you did more than your part.
Eating is optional but shooting at all hog is mandatory by state law!


----------



## Wayne D Davis

The yotes and buzzards gotta eat too


----------



## 280 Man

There's a WMA draw hunt in SC that will tell you to shoot every hog you see even if you don't want it!!! I have no problem with shooting a hog and letting it lay but I like to make sausage to good to let them rot in the woods!!


----------



## Gbr5pb

After seeing what they do to my land and food plots Shoot till out of bullets or can no longer see pig! The sows up to about 200 lbs are good after that question mark!


----------



## KyDawg

Killing one hog and eating it, has o impact on elimination of the problem. You can have an effect on a given farm buy killing 30 a day. A lot of hog hunting is done in hot weather. You ever tried to clean and 30 hogs on a 95 degree day?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Feral bottom line.
Same as burmese pythons in the US and especially the everglages.
We got plenty of people not killing what needs killing.


----------



## Brian Groce

24 killed or trapped in Polk County on our club since Jan 1. All but 5 or 6 were used as human food.  Yotes and buzzards got the rest.  We try to find people that want them but most don't want to get out at 10:00 PM to gut and clean a hog.


----------



## oldguy

Brian Groce said:


> 24 killed or trapped in Polk County on our club since Jan 1. All but 5 or 6 were used as human food.  Yotes and buzzards got the rest.  We try to find people that want them but most don't want to get out at 10:00 PM to gut and clean a hog.


MAN WHAT A BO HOG!


----------



## blt152

I now live in Alabama again but when I first lived here in 2011/2013 I attended a hog hunt on Black Warrior WMA and was told at a prehunt meeting we did not have to recover any hogs shot if we did not want too. I have not attended any of the WMA hog hunts this year so dont know if that policy is still in effect.


----------



## Big7

K80 said:


> I personally was raised that you don't kill anything that you don't intend to eat unless it is a problem such as yotes and etc and the meat is not edible.  I've killed countless things and I didn't eat is such as birds with my pellet rifle but last year was the first time I killed something with substantial meat and didn't kill it for the meat.  The hog population on our club has steadily increased over the last several years without much hunting of the hogs taken place.  Last year was my first year in the club and everyone told me about the problems that were starting to arise out of the hogs such as damage to the food plots that we plant for deer and they stated that the goal for the club was to reduce the number of hogs as much as we could because of their rapid rate of increase in population.  During bow season I saw the damage that the hogs were causing first had so the first time I got a chance I went hog hunting and killed several my first day at it.  I had family that had a club in the same county that I was hunting in and was sure they would take the meat and if they didn't want it I was told that there were several locals in the area that said they would take any hogs that we killed.  So after killing them I started making phone calls and no one had time to mess with the meat or didn't want the meat for what ever reason.  I took the meat that I had room for and left the others.  While I was making the calls without having any luck finding someone to give the meat to I started thinking how it looked like I was about to just waste some perfectly fine grub and how it was looking like I had done something that I was raised not to do and it was starting to bother me a bit.  Then I started rationalizing how I was seeing groups of 2 or 3 average size hogs with 10+ small hogs every time I went to the club and how most of the groups were different groups of hogs and realized that population control is a must and the fact that I was leaving them to rot started bothering me less and less.  The fact of the mater is that IMO the wild hog population needs to be controlled or else we will be over ran with hogs especially since no more than 5 years ago the property didn't have any hogs and last year every time someone went to the club 15 to 30 hogs were seen at a time, the food plots stayed rooted up, and the roads stayed rooted up.  I know that to the hog hunters the increase in population is a good thing because it gives them more hunting opportunities but for the folks that primarily deer hunt and only want to kill the occasional hog for the grill the hog population has became a problem that needs to be taken care of even if it means doing things that we are not fond of doing such as leaving the meat to rot.   I do believe that if it is possible the meat needs to be put to use but until the hog population is under control if some hog meat has to rot then so be it because for the most part the meat will not be wasted because nature doesn‘t waste anything.
> 
> I should have made the poll open to multiple answers because I also believe that a farmer has the right to protect his crop even if it means that the animals that destroy it must lay there and rot.
> 
> If you disagree with me that is fine and I respect that cause you have the right to your opinion just as I do to mine.


DANG. THAT'S A VERY LONG POST!


----------



## Big7

Well. It's good IF YOU CAN use the meat..

BUT... We all should shoot every one we see, weather we want the meat or not.

They are an invasive species that DON'T belong here, or anywhere in this hemisphere. FACT. + they breed like a rabbit and over- run every property they come across. FACT.

So, I voted yes. KILL EVERY ONE YOU SEE if you want to be a GOOD STUART.. If you want to eat the meat, that's well and good. If you ain't, shoot them anyway.?


----------



## killerv

I plead the fif


----------



## JustUs4All

Did you drank it befo you pled it?


----------



## TerrellBuckman

Yes


----------



## tom turkey 2x2

Because of the damage the h hogs do and the reproductive rates I say shoot everyone you can, any  way you can, anytime you can, if it rots, it feeds something


----------



## Swamprat

Early 90's we were doing survey work on about 12,000 acre or so ranch that was bought for conservation purposes for a large company. The goal was to restore it back to natural as possible....fill in ditches, replant cypress and long leaf, eradicate non native species.

They said if we saw a hog....any hog just shoot and just let lay. We did and maybe snuck a few 50-80 pounders out for the smoker. Rest just were left and the buzzards and eagles got fat quick.

Between the trapping and shooting there was close to 300-350 pigs killed in one year, next year you could not tell you made a dent. They did not figure on the other pigs who made it through and the others from neighboring properties. After the first year there was a 3 month shut down of killing to them sample the impact, that was when the impact was not as they hoped. They also realized the more you kill the more they breed, pigs for the most part are a social animal except the big ol boars, for them safety is in numbers.

Another year of shooting and leaving them but you learned the hogs got educated on the traps and would come out into a pasture just as it was getting dark.
2 years of that and now will just gut punch them and let them run off and die.


----------



## Twiggbuster

The first time I let one lay it bothered me a little. But that was before our population exploded in under a year.
My goal is to let um lay.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

I like bbq's too much to lettum lay. I don't wait till in hongry to eat.  I eat too keep from getin hongry


----------



## oldguy

Swamprat said:


> Early 90's we were doing survey work on about 12,000 acre or so ranch that was bought for conservation purposes for a large company. The goal was to restore it back to natural as possible....fill in ditches, replant cypress and long leaf, eradicate non native species.
> 
> They said if we saw a hog....any hog just shoot and just let lay. We did and maybe snuck a few 50-80 pounders out for the smoker. Rest just were left and the buzzards and eagles got fat quick.
> 
> Between the trapping and shooting there was close to 300-350 pigs killed in one year, next year you could not tell you made a dent. They did not figure on the other pigs who made it through and the others from neighboring properties. After the first year there was a 3 month shut down of killing to them sample the impact, that was when the impact was not as they hoped. They also realized the more you kill the more they breed, pigs for the most part are a social animal except the big ol boars, for them safety is in numbers.
> 
> Another year of shooting and leaving them but you learned the hogs got educated on the traps and would come out into a pasture just as it was getting dark.
> 2 years of that and now will just gut punch them and let them run off and die.


Restoring 12k acres with longleaf and cypress. Sounds interesting. Can you tell us more? Where? Still there?


----------



## bfriendly

If’n I was at Sons place(or one similar feeling the crop damage from pigs), I’d kill as many as I could and take enough for my freezer and anyone who want some. I’d have no problem letting the rest lay. 
 But on my stomping grounds here locally, I’d pick one I wanted to harvest and kill it, maybe two if they are smaller ones. I’d pack them out unless they turned out to be rank and that only happened once in my life.


----------



## sleepr71

Yes,we let the nasty pests lay! Especially in Summer! For those that feel differently..I’ll be happy to call you in July,August,Sept. When it’s 100* & we catch 25-30 in a trap..you can sit out there with those nasty,rank jokers..beating off Yellow Jackets,flies,ticks,risk getting Pseudorabies..etc? No sir..that’s what a Backhoe is for?


----------



## pinus palustris

As a wise philosopher said in a great movie "Worms gotta eat too"!

The big ones I trap I bury, brucellosis can be spread by scavangers further bespoiling other animal populations which might make it back to me! Shoats go to the smoker. State DNR wants them dead regardless!


----------



## hambone76

I won’t leave meat to spoil if it’s palatable. If it’s too far to drag outta the woods I’ll quarter, debone and load onto my pack frame. I’ve field quartered and packed out quite a few and I believe that I can do all of the quartering/deboning and still pack it out faster than I can drag it out of the woods.


----------



## DynamicDennis

A/R with cheapo solid points, let em rip tater chip. Hope they run away from your spots. In all fairness, if I can drive to them I will take back and see if anyone wants it. Rare occasion if its a slick belly sow, 150 or smaller I may entertain cleaning.


----------



## bowhunter59

Kill them all!  Let the buzzards and coyotes sort them out.  They gotta eat too.  Seriously, hogs are an invasive species and an omnivore.  They will eat anything they can get in their mouth - quail eggs, turkey eggs, agricultural crops, pecans, fruit, and will destroy all habitats with their rooting.  I too hate to let good food go to waste, but these animals must be stopped in order to protect the natural resourses and habitats of this state as well as protect the crops that are the livelihood of our farmers.  So I may get criticism, but I remove all I see, big'uns, little'uns and anything in between.  Maybe I will get a chance to take a 'yote off the carcass of a hog I shot.  Kill them all!


----------



## DynamicDennis

bowhunter59 said:


> Kill them all!  Let the buzzards and coyotes sort them out.  They gotta eat too.  Seriously, hogs are an invasive species and an omnivore.  They will eat anything they can get in their mouth - quail eggs, turkey eggs, agricultural crops, pecans, fruit, and will destroy all habitats with their rooting.  I too hate to let good food go to waste, but these animals must be stopped in order to protect the natural resourses and habitats of this state as well as protect the crops that are the livelihood of our farmers.  So I may get criticism, but I remove all I see, big'uns, little'uns and anything in between.  Maybe I will get a chance to take a 'yote off the carcass of a hog I shot.  Kill them all!



Preach on.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I have cleaned and eaten every one I've ever killed, but I see no problem with just killing them either. They are a non-native, invasive scourge on the land. I don't feel bad about killing a wharf rat in my barn and leaving it, either.

Also, nothing ever "goes to waste" in nature. If you didn't shoot that hog, it's still gonna be laying dead in the woods one day. It is a fact.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

I have done it on Texas deer leases.  

On a few we've had more hogs than you could imagine. 

I'd still be cleaning hogs.

I will cut up a clean pig in a heart beat.

This one was a dandy!


----------



## sleepr71

They move onto our place in the Hot Summer months..and wreak havoc! Long creek bottom/swamp on the border..so they move in for water & somewhere to wallow. That’s when we catch the majority..when it’s 90+ degrees?. We aren’t fighting Yellow Jackets,Ticks,and sweating our behind off..for a stinking hog?? Let the Worms & Buzzards eat?


----------



## NCMTNHunter

I find it unethical to let one walk wether you’re going to eat it or not.


----------



## sleepr71

Yep. Little ones just grow up to be big problems.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

sleepr71 said:


> Yep. Little ones just grow up to be big problems.


BUT they have a special place in my heart and on my smoker.....at least the ones that dress out as 3-4 ft long flat.


----------



## Liberty

If there was pigs on my place I'd hunt them instead of deer and turn my deer cleaning spot into a smokehouse. Plenty of hickory here,


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Liberty said:


> If there was pigs on my place I'd hunt them instead of deer and turn my deer cleaning spot into a smokehouse. Plenty of hickory here,


I like the way you think!


----------



## sleepr71

Take some advice from me...if you don’t have pigs..you don’t want them? Legalized “Baiting” in GA has helped them to take up residence in places they’ve never been a problem before..and they won’t leave until they are dead,or all of the food is gone. It’s a 24/7/365 effort to keep them knocked back?


----------



## jrickman

The way I see it, makes sense to shoot them all on sight and keep what you can carry.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Yes, but with reservations because I was taught to eat what I kill fish & game wise by my grandfather.

They didn't have invasive hogs in his day.


----------



## Liberty

sleepr71 said:


> Take some advice from me...if you don’t have pigs..you don’t want them? Legalized “Baiting” in GA has helped them to take up residence in places they’ve never been a problem before..and they won’t leave until they are dead,or all of the food is gone. It’s a 24/7/365 effort to keep them knocked back?



You're right that I don't want them. If they ever do show up and start competing with our beautiful whitetails, I'll shoot and smoke them when it gets cold. Deer have enough problems without invasive species eating their acorns. Plus I don’t want any mean pigs where my family plays.


----------



## across the river

The people saying they would never let one lay have obviously never had to really deal with them.


----------



## north_ga fireman

I will clean everyone that don’t reap havoc on our property,the cows have priority on the farm so a dead hog that don’t get processed ole well.


----------



## dixiecutter

NCMTNHunter said:


> I find it unethical to let one walk wether you’re going to eat it or not.


Whole shebang in a nutshell right here. It's why I don't worry. Might skin one. Might leave one laying. The obligation to shoot and the obligation to eat an animal don't coexist. If I see a pig or a coyote, I have to shoot. I can let a game animal walk if need be. That needs to sink in


----------



## jimbo4116

The possum and the buzzards gotta eat too.  Hogs have gone from being an nusiance to being a blight.  You can't kill enough of them to make a difference once they take hold.  You may run them off for a few weeks or a month or so but if there is a plentiful food supply, natural or otherwise, they will be back.

Hogs are a much worse problem than coyotes to the deer populaton. You going to eat that coyote you shoot under your deer feeder?


----------



## sleepr71

Legalizing “baiting” in GA... Has made this problem multitudes worse for a lot of us. Instant food sources,that would not have existed otherwise ?


----------



## madsam

gut shoot and let them run off so you don't have to deal with'em !!!!!


----------



## RootConservative

madsam said:


> gut shoot and let them run off so you don't have to deal with'em !!!!!


I use to be in a club that the landowner was a bigtime farmer.  He leased us 1800 of his 4500 acres.  His biggest rule was shoot every hog in the stomach.  He said they will run miles when it happens and die off his property.  He would not allow us to harvest hogs if caught it was pack up your stuff and never come back.


----------



## cracker4112

I will fill my freezer with sows and then every pig I shoot goes to the gut pile.  If someone wants one, I'll give them away but that rarely happens as there are just so many.  We can't get a handle on them and between the 2 places I hunt we probably kill 300 to 400 a year. This in FL south o


----------



## Son

There's so many, it's impossible to use all that are trapped or killed. We do attempt to find someone to take the hogs that look to be healthy. Members of my club use what they can. We take out all we can and they're still destroying local farms, and adding plenty destruction in our woods and plots.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

I got no issue with killing them and not eating them but I think it’s unethical and cruel to do the whole “ shoot ‘em in the belly” so they run off the property thing. I’m not much for making things suffer...


----------



## tcward

Boom, flop and head back to the truck that is unless you need some sausage...??


----------



## oldfatbubba

Maybe a question for the recipe forum, but is any meat on a big boar that's worth keeping, even for sausage? Chops?


----------



## ilbcnu

In the immortal words of Jose Wales, "Bugs gotta eat same as the worms"


----------



## Son

oldfatbubba said:


> Maybe a question for the recipe forum, but is any meat on a big boar that's worth keeping, even for sausage? Chops?


As a rule, if you drop a boar hog dead in his tracks and he never knew your were there, or he hasn't been riled up. The meat can be used if dressed and cooled immediately. I like to cool the meat down in running water before icing. Makes good sausage, chop and ground pork. I don't use boar ribs. My favorite meat hog is a gilt from 40 to 125 pounds like the one in the photo


----------



## Son

Bars make for some good meat too. This one weighed 340 pounds. Early Co. Ga.


----------



## Dbender

Yep, absolutely nothing wrong with boars. Pork is pork. Lots of hearsay passed around about boar/wild pork.


----------



## deerpoacher1970

It all depends if they stink or not,some of the best ribs I ever ate come from a big boar ,I let him lay in very cold creek for 3 days before skinning some fine bbq.


----------



## 280 Man

Dbender said:


> Yep, absolutely nothing wrong with boars. Pork is pork. Lots of hearsay passed around about boar/wild pork.



This^^^^^

Killed a big ol boar several years back and he stank to high heaven. Some of the guys kept saying "he'll not be any good, I'd throw him away". Glad I didn't Iisten.

I hung that ol boy up, washed him with soap and water and took great care removing his nads and bladder, along with other things. Some of the best wild pork I've ever ate. I'll not throw any hog away.


----------



## 280 Man

Son said:


> Bars make for some good meat too. This one weighed 340 pounds. Early Co. Ga.



Nice hawg. By the way, I like that cap!


----------



## RootConservative

Dbender said:


> Yep, absolutely nothing wrong with boars. Pork is pork. Lots of hearsay passed around about boar/wild pork.


Agreed. Also, what % of the hogs are already corn fed or agriculture crop fed?  Point being they eat well based on their diets.


----------



## Son

Boars can usually be used if they are not riled up before killing. Head shot dropped in his tracks and he didn't know you were anywhere in the world, probably worth butchering. Run and catch with dogs, not so much. I had rather have shoats or gilts up to 125 pounds. There's so many hogs in SW Ga in our woods now. There's no way all can be used. The woods are full of hog bones these days. Bone meal for the trees..


----------



## killerv

last boar we had processed was terrible, never again. Y'all go ahead, we have plenty of sows to kill and eat. Boars get dragged off.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

Nothing I shoot goes to waste


----------



## CaptKeith

This is a tough one for me. I am not one to shoot anything that I am not going to eat, but I can certainly see them being shot and left as a nuisance animal.  I also think that if there were processors readily available for hogs they would more often be shot.


----------



## snuffy smiff

Whilst butchering one of the last feral hogs I killed,  I discovered a white, flat, worm-like critter crawling out between two verterbrae in the young boar's spine. I've asked several vets about it since and not one could say what it was other than "some parasite"... Needless to say that carcass went directly to the county landfill and I'll never eat un-vaccinated pork again!
But after seeing the incredible damage done by them to farmer's crops, family member's vehicles, and to natural wildlife, I say shoot 'em all and let the buzzards n' yotes feast...


----------



## Big7

ABSOLUTELY.


----------



## gawildlife

Yes, and yes to any non native invasive doing damage. To include coyotes, armadillos and cats. Ethics don't come into play other than the ethical thing is to stop the damage by any means possible.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Yotes and buzzards gotta eat too....


----------



## Stickemdeep

I might be a little jaded as I am from Texas and still have family and property there, they get shot and that is the final resting place unless its by the house. There are just too many to try and go pick them all up. When we were out in Jan killed 26 out of one group, its just not feasible to try and recover them


----------



## redlevel

I was a little surprised to see this one still active.
This might have been my finest hour!  )


----------



## Chickenrig

Jim Thompson said:


> although I havent done it, I say no problem with it because I look at them the same way I do yotes or crows


i agree with you Jim. They are non native nasty land destroying critters that are out of control. With that said i trap and shoot em and throw em in the bury hole just like coyotes,coons,opposums, and foxes. Kill em all and save the turkey,quail and fawns ! They will thank you for your hard work


----------



## bassculler

All day every day. I dont think twice


----------



## Bigearl68

They’re no different than mice, cockroaches, fire ants, or mosquitoes. Kill’em and move on.


----------



## Chickenrig

That’s right Bigearl
It’s funny how some folks on here act like it’s a shame or crime to just let em lay ! They must live in apartments or in a city ! But where i live it is all farming, chickens and pine trees and if you cant run a tractor over ground because them pigs tore it up so bad then you are loosing money ! These pigs are bad and these farmers dont need this kind of destruction especially now with prices thru the dam roof . if these people feel bad about lettin them lay i will call you and you come get all you want !!! And dont make an excuse that you are busy or have a kids game to go to ! I’ve heard it all !! So in the bury hole they go !


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

1000%


----------



## pinus palustris

Attended a hog conference some months ago and the GA State Veterinarian said in no uncertain terms…hogs are a threat for brucellosis which can spread to other wildlife as well as other diseases… this on top of being invasive …they all need to be eradicated.


----------



## Chickenrig

You are correct Mr Pinus 
I caught brucellosis years ago from cleaning them nasty things . I went 3 yrs without being diagnosed. It got inot my central nervous system and i was a freakin mess !! I was bent at a 90degree at the waistwhen i walked, i could not walk a straight line to save my life. I had chills, fevers, headaches. Diarhea, insomnia ,etc. i went to a South African Dr who finally diagnosed me with the proper lab tests. I spent 6 months with an IV in each arm for antibiotic treatment . I am now free of the disease but i still have major joint pain,headaches,i walk crooked,and i occaisonally want to fall over while standing or walking . I dont wish this on anybody !! It is a life changing disease!!! 
The swine must go !!!!!


----------



## GLS

If you don't get the entire sounder, one at a time won't do it.  Gil


----------



## Chickenrig

GLS said:


> If you don't get the entire sounder, one at a time won't do it.  Gil
> View attachment 1153011


Good catch right there now 
You doing your part for sure


----------



## GLS

Not my catch. Done on a friend's place. 35.  Gil


----------



## kmckinnie

All the little pigs got ate. TS trap. 
May of posted. Can’t remember.


----------



## longrangedog

I read that a lot of the diseases and parasites they carry get passed on to the bears, coyotes, bobcats, etc. that eat them if they are left to rot. I caught 13 a few weeks ago and decided that the landfill was the proper way to dispose of them. Called the landfill and got the price- changed my mind.


----------



## Chickenrig

longrangedog said:


> I read that a lot of the diseases and parasites they carry get passed on to the bears, coyotes, bobcats, etc. that eat them if they are left to rot. I caught 13 a few weeks ago and decided that the landfill was the proper way to dispose of them. Called the landfill and got the price- changed my mind.


I don’t know about that but why did you call the landfill ? They are buzzard food !!!Maybe just scatter around the road ways instead of one big pile of em , not so obvious that way ,
They will be gone in a few days ! No harm no foul . plus if these states gave a crap about our natural  resourses they would put a bounty on em and have disposal sites in areas that are bad with em . All these states care about is the bottom line ! MONEY!!!
We as hunters ,liscence holders ,farmers,club owners,fishers,the list goes on seems to be the only groups that are on the front lines of trying to controll these critters!!! Just look back into history about the war on rats in this country durring the times of war and early shipping days . The Feds have up and pulled assistance  for rat control!! Now look rats are everywhere !!! done for now


----------



## earlthegoat2

I try not to. I don’t care if anyone else does. 

If I walk up on one I shot and it’s a stinky piggy I pass on butchering it though. 

However, they are not a problem on my property and I have only shot one while deer hunting and it was the only one I have seen.


----------



## NCHillbilly

longrangedog said:


> I read that a lot of the diseases and parasites they carry get passed on to the bears, coyotes, bobcats, etc. that eat them if they are left to rot. I caught 13 a few weeks ago and decided that the landfill was the proper way to dispose of them. Called the landfill and got the price- changed my mind.


Except if you don't kill them, every one of them will die at some point and lay in the woods to rot? What's the difference?


----------



## 1eyefishing

Saw this on YouTube, there are more...

...go ahead to the 3:00 min. mark.


----------



## jrickman

1eyefishing said:


> Saw this on YouTube, there are more...
> 
> ...go ahead to the 3:00 min. mark.



Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## jrickman

At the rate Joe Biden and his minions/handlers have us hurtling toward a second Great Depression, we might start to think of wild hogs as something very different. 

Livestock.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

jrickman said:


> At the rate Joe Biden and his minions/handlers have us hurtling toward a second Great Depression, we might start to think of wild hogs as something very different.
> 
> Livestock.


100%. I just bought my 2nd deep freeze, gonna fill it up too.


----------



## Sixes

I've not only left a lot of them laying where they were shot, but I've shot them and never even went to track them, same with coyotes, I've shot them that ran off and never followed up the trail.


Ethical? Maybe not to all, but it hasn't bothered me.


----------



## Chickenrig

Sixes said:


> I've not only left a lot of them laying where they were shot, but I've shot them and never even went to track them, same with coyotes, I've shot them that ran off and never followed up the trail.
> 
> 
> Ethical? Maybe not to all, but it hasn't bothered me.


Thats what i do also !!! I just holes in em and let die somewhere else .  I just checked my summer plots down back and they got in em last night ????.


----------



## Chickenrig

Oh i agree that they are a food source and a tastey one at that ,but i am just tired of messin with them stinky things . Been doing it a looooong time down in S Fla. 
this is the sounder that just moved in


----------



## Chickenrig

I built this drop trap last year and it’s been doing its job for sure!!! All the farmers around here want me to build them one , but i’m not in the fab business !!!! I’m retired /disabled


----------



## Doug B.

I don't have a problem with somebody shooting them and not utilizing the meat. I know and understand that some places have a real problem with them and need them gone. That's almost the way we feel about bears here. They are a nuisance!  Hogs are here too, but I love getting the meat.  A farmer here called me back in the winter and told me he had some hogs caught in a trap. I went right then and helped him get them killed and I took one home with me.  All the rest in the trap went to get eat. It was a good deal all the way around!  That don't always happen though.  Some people can't use them all. Some people don't want to eat one. A lot of people just want them gone. Some people hate them. I don't feel it's unethical to shoot them and not eat them.  Not with the kind of problems they create.  In some places the people there couldn't eat that many hogs if they had to eat them if they killed them.


----------



## Chickenrig

Doug B. said:


> I don't have a problem with somebody shooting them and not utilizing the meat. I know and understand that some places have a real problem with them and need them gone. That's almost the way we feel about bears here. They are a nuisance!  Hogs are here too, but I love getting the meat.  A farmer here called me back in the winter and told me he had some hogs caught in a trap. I went right then and helped him get them killed and I took one home with me.  All the rest in the trap went to get eat. It was a good deal all the way around!  That don't always happen though.  Some people can't use them all. Some people don't want to eat one. A lot of people just want them gone. Some people hate them. I don't feel it's unethical to shoot them and not eat them.  Not with the kind of problems they create.  In some places the people there couldn't eat that many hogs if they had to eat them if they killed them.


Well said  Doug


----------



## jrickman

Squirrels in the attic. Trap them. Shoot them. Throw them in the yard for the cats, or season them with some old bay and fry them up like chicken if you want, but don't let them chew on the wires.


----------



## longrangedog

NCHillbilly said:


> Except if you don't kill them, every one of them will die at some point and lay in the woods to rot? What's the difference?



If you take hogs to the landfill they bury them. Much less chance for the parasites and diseases to continue in a new scavenger host. They usually don't get buried when they die in the woods. Thats the difference.  Just not a difference worth several hundred dollars to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly

longrangedog said:


> If you take hogs to the landfill they bury them. Much less chance for the parasites and diseases to continue in a new scavenger host. They usually don't get buried when they die in the woods. Thats the difference.  Just not a difference worth several hundred dollars to me.


Yeah, just making the point that it's not changing anything whether you shoot them or they die naturally. It is a fact that every single hog on earth is going to die, whether we intervene or not. Taking a hog carcass or a few of them to the landfill isn't going to do anything about the thousands lying in the woods that just died, or make any overall difference at all.


----------

